# PMAGS - Sell Now or Hold



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been thinking about dumping my mags on gun broker while people are still paying top dollar for them. I need some advice, do you think things will return back to normal and will we see $20.00 pmags again? I'm kinda nervous about parting with them. Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

How much do you have to sell and will it offer you a substantial gain? 
If you need the money then sell them. If you don't need the money. why hope to make a nominal profit and then not see them price low enough again to make a temporary small gain worthwhile.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

With Magpul leaving possibly leaving Colorado, you PMAGs are worth next to nothing. I can send you a prepaid mailer for disposal...... Hang on to them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

im not much for selling something for more then what its worth just to make a buck. thats exactly what fires me up at gun shows,and what drives the price of things up.I believe what goes around comes around.I would hold on to them.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Kame's in N. Canton had a boat load of P-Mags when I was there on Tuesday. They were selling for $29.99 each.
If they were mine, I would hold on to them.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

How many do you have? If I had a large supply I would probably sell off a hand full and keep the rest. Even if you get a 5-10.00 profit off of each one that helps cover the cost of the ones your keeping.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Usually if you are nervous about doing something than you shouldn't do it... Alternatively if you are trying to make a buck on them you wont have much time left to do so.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would sell them.a month ago. The price is dropping fast. They had them at the range yesterday for $29.they were $39 just two weeks ago. If you bought them as a short-term investment, I would sell as soon as possible. But, you never know what the future holds, a high capacity magazine ban is still not completely out of the question.they would be like GOLD if that ever happens.

On a related note, I ordered some Glock 19 Mags over 2 months ago, and they arrived yesterday. The racks and cases at the gun shops are overflowing, and the prices are dropping. Now, if the ammo prices and availability will just follow!


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I&#8217;m going to hang on to them. If the price goes back down to 20 I&#8217;ll start making a stash I don&#8217;t mind departing with in the future. Rooster &#8211; I just got my BX-25 mags from Ruger I ordered two months ago!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep the time to sell was a month or two ago, guns and mags are becoming more and more available by the day. Ammo is another story(at least if you try to shop the Walmarts) its in most of the bigger shops, just a couple bucks more than what we were paying last fall.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I just picked up P mags today for 16.98 each, hold onto the ones you got.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Where did you find plays for 16.98? I am looking for a couple.


----------

